# A Guilty Pleasure "New Seasons" CD (Glass Violin Concerto 2)



## Guest (Dec 23, 2015)

This CD has been a surprise and a revelation. I didn't think I would enjoy a work by Glass that much but I do. As a "guilty pleasure" because it does sound like some of his other works, but it's surprisingly good!

"Ex Contrario" by Kancheli is also quite interesting and unique.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't understand - why is it a "guilty pleasure"? Do you think people will laugh at you or shun you when they find out you like it? Do you need to go to a special retreat where they can change your unnatural interest in Philip Glass back to normal?

It's a piece of music. You like it. No big deal!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2015)

Don't take it that seriously! I meant in the sense that "I thought I had made up my mind on Philip Glass but this CD changed my mind!"


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, let this be a lesson!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

DoReFaMi said:


> This CD has been a surprise and a revelation. I didn't think I would enjoy a work by Glass that much but I do. As a "guilty pleasure" because it does sound like some of his other works, but it's surprisingly good!
> 
> "Ex Contrario" by Kancheli is also quite interesting and unique.
> 
> View attachment 79291


Some of the people here on TC opened my ears to modern music and Glass seemed to be someone I found easier to enjoy.
Not heard the second VC but have a disc of the first on Naxos.
Will look out for this disc via streaming


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2015)

It's on Spotify


----------

